# HELP!!! :( My tank is full of columnaris!



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Ok so 1 of my Black Neon Tetra's died last-night  What do i do now? I GOT 6 OF THEM YESTERDAY. Now 2 of them are constantly shaking.

WHAT MED'S DO I NEED?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well for columnaris I had best luck treating with Maracyn and Maracyn2 simultaneously. But my fish with columnaris did not shake...that sounds more like ich or a skin irritation. Are you certain of your diagnosis?


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

IDK what it it for sure but the fish that died had columnaris for sure. I just bought PimaFix and MelaFix.

1. Which should I use first?
2. I have an AC 50, I know i take out the carbon but do I also take out the foam,debris catcher?
3. Will the MED'S kill my beneficial bacteria?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Those meds will do nothing against columnaris. It would be like using aloe when you need chemotherapy. I did not find they killed my beneficial bacteria.

Always take out carbon when medicating, but foam filter media can (and should) stay.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Should I treat them at the same time?
or should I use 1 then the other?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Same time, follow the directions on each med as if the other was not being added.


----------



## catdawg426 (Mar 21, 2011)

I used maracyn to treat columnaris but with no luck. The thing that works for me is sulfathiazole. You can either buy it pure or in API Triple-Sulfa. First time I got it, I treated 6 maracyn doses and it stopped, but didn't cure any fish and I had 4 fish die. Second time I got it, I caught it at about the same time, I did 4 doses of pure sulfathiazole and all fish were cured. Idk, could just be me. It won't kill your beneficial bacteria either.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Well 1 fish had it for sure but it DIED  I am just using the MED'S to get rid of any begging sicknesses.

So let's say that 1 fish got it today and I am treating with PimaFix will the PimaFix stop the infection from growing?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I used three types of treatments: Maracyn plus Maracyn2 and API Triple-Sulpha and Kanamycin.

The two Maracyns had the best results for me...the Sulpha and Kanamycin didn't do much.

Melafix and Pimafix won't impact this disease...either treat the tank to prevent or wait and see.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Ok thanks 4 all the help.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

I am just P!$$%D!

I am using PimaFix just in case these guy's had anything, and now 1 of them has MOUTH FUNGUS!

How does a fish get sick while i am treating them?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

It's possible the fish had the infection from the start. 
I would follow the advice and use Maracyn and Maracyn 2.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

My 125 just broke out with this too. I'm on the 7th day of pimafix and the infection has not gotten worse or better. I know where it came from because I pulled an idiot move. I ended up accidentally killing by bn pleco when cleaning the tank , so I got a new one so I could keep algae at bay but I didn't qt the new bn. :x It's my fault so now I need to get these meds to get it cured. How long should I wait till starting the new meds? Don't want hijack the thread but I figured I would ask.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Flippercon said:


> Don't want hijack the thread but I figured I would ask.


IDC if the question is on the same topic!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Change the water and start the meds immediately.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok one more question. I want to drain half the tank and run it like that. It has a fx5 with a spray bar so the water will be plenty oxygenated. Is it better to treat with less water or is it just less expensive? The biggest hospital I have is a 20 long but all the fish in the 125 are a bit big for a 30" tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't see why it would be better.


----------



## Jenbubs (Apr 10, 2011)

I think the fish are coming down with cotton mouth...my kribensis can't close her mouth, it looks like all this white stuff is stuck in there. Never seen it before. What's the difference in columnaris and cotton mouth? The Texas in the 125 we quarantined and he has the same thing. From the descriptions of the two diseases I read online, columnaris doesn't fit the bill, cotton mouth does. Suggestions?


----------



## Jenbubs (Apr 10, 2011)

Just realized columnaris is the bacteria that causes cotton mouth, my baaaad this stuff is tenacious, I don't wanna lose my krib or Texas, help


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

DJRansome said:


> Well for columnaris I had best luck treating with Maracyn and Maracyn2 simultaneously.


----------

